# I have a new SoapHutch mold!



## soapbuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm so excited! Now I can make logs or slabs, all in one mold. Isn't it gorgeous?!












Irena


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

What type of plastic is that? It looks hard to work with. I had one similar to that, and I had alot of trouble with it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 26, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> What type of plastic is that? It looks hard to work with. I had one similar to that, and I had alot of trouble with it.



It's thick HDPE. This is my second HDPE mold from Rich. It comes with a key, as you can see in the pic, for the sides to slide right out.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 26, 2007)

Irena, do you find the soap will stick to the sides and ends of this type mold?  And doesn't he, for an additional cost, sell a thin sheet of HDPE to line the bottom for this very reason? Is there no top needed/included?
I think that what he states on his videos and web site.  Other than that, it's a good looking mold. 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 27, 2007)

No Paul, they do not stick. At least I have not had that problem. I don't line my molds so I don't use any type of a liner. I don't gel my soaps, so I prefer not to have any type of a lid.

Just for the heck of it, I made just one log in it:






Irena


----------



## OFCILynn (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a very interesting mold! Your soap looks very nice! I look forward to seeing cut pictures!
God Bless,
Lynn


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 2, 2007)

OFCILynn said:
			
		

> That is a very interesting mold! Your soap looks very nice! I look forward to seeing cut pictures!
> God Bless,
> Lynn



Thanks!
They have been cut. Look here.  

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1482

Irena


----------



## Lucy (Oct 4, 2007)

Your new mold is very beautiful.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 5, 2007)

Lucy said:
			
		

> Your new mold is very beautiful.



Thank you!
I love the fact that I can soap on a moment's notice and I don't need any liners; foam or waxed.

Irena


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Those look cool! May I ask how much those kind of molds run for?
I'm curious and clueless


----------



## Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

WOW!!

Not only is it a beautiful mold but check out that soap. Thats a work of art!


----------



## Woodi (Nov 30, 2007)

I love the look of that soap log, Irena! Nice presentation. Great mold! Would love to hear how you like it with repeated uses. 
I just ordered one from TOG and am eagerly awaiting its arrival. I live so far from all the suppliers, and it's Xmas shipping time. Sigh. Patience is a virtue I am learning in spades.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 30, 2007)

FitMommyOf2 said:
			
		

> Those look cool! May I ask how much those kind of molds run for?
> I'm curious and clueless



Val, I think this mold sells for the $130. 00 to $150.00 range.  He has some prices listed at his web site, but not all.  I know from what my customers have told me after comparison shopping.

Paul....  :wink:


----------

